
Review my startup - Airfeed - anteksiler
http://airfeed.me/anteksiler
======
calinet6
It's cool, I just don't think my Facebook friends have very good taste.

"We don’t know what you like, but your friends do" isn't really true for me. I
don't friend people on Facebook because of their great taste in youtube clips,
I friend them because I know them in the real world where stuff like that
doesn't really matter. Maybe you could add some other avenues of relevance,
like connecting you to other Airfeed users' feeds directly based on similarity
of videos you've posted to your _own_ feed.

I like that you pull in videos from pages I've liked, that adds a lot of
relevance, nice.

It's a bit slow obviously but I'll give you a pass on that. On a related note,
I do have to mention that the "your videos are being fetched, please come back
in a few minutes" is a bit of a showstopper. At that point I'm liable to say
"screw this" and close the tab and never return. It should 1) auto-refresh
when ready, and 2) give them a reason to stay, either a fun animation or a
small random video from their feed they can "play now" or some instant
gratification. I'm sure you know this already, in which case, good job, keep
on developing.

Also I agree with another commenter—no need to call everything a "startup"
just because it's the hot word around here. It's a web app. Great start.

~~~
lucaspiller
> "We don’t know what you like, but your friends do" isn't really true for me.

A lot of things are behaving like this for me. When Netflix was first released
here only myself and a few close friends had it, and we all have similar
tastes. Now everybody seems to (go Netflix!), and so my recommendations really
aren't relavent to me at all... It also didn't help that I set it up on the
PS3 and my housemates watch nothing but Top Gear on it.

~~~
zevyoura
I wasn't aware that Netflix used social data to influence your
recommendations; I was under the impression that they were based only on your
own use and ratings.

------
alpb
Ant, congrats on the project. I believe it is a great tool at this moment it
is very far from being a startup or business. We, Turkish developers, are good
at developing such tools but converting them to profitable products. Don't do
any categorization/tagging feature. It won't get you 20x users. It won't make
you win an award from ACM or so. Focus on the idea/problem and make really
sure that you are solving an actual problem. In this case, is losing Facebook
videos I watched really a problem that bugs many people? How frequently does
that happen? Your product should fit to the market very well. Otherwise, it is
an hobby project (which I used to have so many of them).

~~~
anteksiler
Thank alp,

We would like to transform into a video collection site. So the next update
will include the ability to add videos to your collection by pasting their
youtube/vimeo/dailymotion link.

Like I said, profitability is a not as-important at the moment before we
create something that is actually being used by many people.

~~~
alpb
Sure, try to find a real use and at the time you prototyped that feature, send
the link to 10 of your friends. If 3 of them return back tomorrow and after a
week if 1 of them still uses it actively, then you are almost good to go.

------
notphilatall
It's a cool project, but I wouldn't necessarily call it a start-up. How will
you monetize while depending on FB? Is this currently a pain-point for people,
to the point that they would pay money for it?

~~~
anteksiler
I guess you are right, we are not planning on profiting from this at first.

Its a pain point for some, since I see lots of people scrolling through their
news feed to find a video they watched before or just to kill time.

~~~
white_devil
> _I guess you are right, we are not planning on profiting from this at
> first._

When are you planning to have a business model then? It appears the users
_are_ * the product again, as usual.

It looks nice though.

*) or will be.

------
brittohalloran
Two issues:

1) Upon login, my facebook username (which has a '.' in it) was 'invalid'.
Just strip out any bad characters and use that for the login. Even better --
why do you need a username when you're logging in with facebook??

2) "Your videos are being fetched. Please check back in a couple minutes". You
have to have this display a 'loading' animation and go fetch the videos with
AJAX. You'll lose TONS of people with this.

~~~
anteksiler
Hi there,

1) Your username is needed to create your channel, airfeed.me/username

2) Yes, this was mentioned on couple of comments. We will be fixing this on
the next update.

------
why-el
Neat. I have a more or less similar idea, in that I want to stuff with
people's feed. I am currently looking at implementation options. Can you guys
share with us what you did to build this and the types of issues you faced? A
post-lunch follow up post will be very nice.

------
brittohalloran
It looks really good (good site design), and it seems like it would work
pretty good. It just seems like the type of business that's one Youtube or
Facebook update away from oblivion.

------
anteksiler
Let me explain it this way.

"TV experience for your Facebook videos"

Your news feed videos are automatically fetched and organized. You just need
to turn on "auto play" and turn into fullscreen mode :)

------
mandeepj
Depending upon mood if you are just into watching videos then this may work
very well. Personally I like to see everything in my news feed.

------
dlopez
Clean design, simple. Like it! and as some have said some kind of tagging and
filtering would be nice... not all my friends have good taste

~~~
anteksiler
Thanks dlopez,

We are thinking of adding search, tagging, and "add to my channel" features
before we go live.

------
TelmoMenezes
Nice idea. I would pay a reasonable fee for something like this, given a few
changes:

\- Having it based on YouTube / Vimeo, not FB

\- I wouldn't care about my friend's feeds to be honest, but I would love to
be able to watch channels created by people with similar interests, on a
specific topic and so on...

~~~
weego
Didn't you just describe the Youtube homepage when you are logged in?

------
antidaily
Nice, clean design.

~~~
anteksiler
Thanks appreciated.

------
joshka
requires my email address - sorry nope.

~~~
gearoidoc
Jebus. You must be really limited to what services you can use if you're not
willing to sign up with an email address.

